# Training Near Grand Forks/Grafton



## dgallow8 (Jan 19, 2017)

Is anyone doing any dog training around Grafton or Grand Forks? I'll be moving there in March and am looking for training partners.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Sent you a PM


----------

